# Bosque de piedra de Los Frailones - Cumbemayo



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bueno, en vista de que no muchas personas se dan una vuelta por el foro de paisajes naturales, decidí hacer una copia de mi thread sobre el maravilloso bosque de piedras de Los Frailones en Cumbemayo aquí en el foro incas .













Ubicada en las faldas del cerro Cumbe a 3.400 metros sobre el nivel del mar y a 20 kilómetros de Cajamarca se encuentra el complejo arqueológico más importante de la sierra peruana: Cumbemayo. Toman popularmente el nombre de "Los frailones" debido a que a la distancia semejan la forma de frailes encapuchados. 


















































































CANAL DE CUMBEMAYO 

A poca distancia del bosque de piedras se encuentra el Canal de Cumbemayo. Sobre este canal se ha tejido varias hipotesis, una de ellas dice que cumplia una funcion magica, similar a Quenko; en el Cusco, otra que cruza el divortiun aquarum continental (conduce las aguas de la vertiente del pacifico a la del atlantico, via el rio Amazonas), otra; que solo es un canal que sirvio para llevar agua a Cajamarca. 

Es un canal de suve pendiente, labrado en algunos tramos en roca volcánica, forma a veces codos en forma de zigzag para disminuir la velocidad de la corriente de agua. 










Este canal abierto fue labrado sobre la roca viva y finamente decorado con enigmáticos petroglifos. Este complejo hidráulico tiene una secuencia cultural que abarca períodos que anteceden a la difusión Chavín y llegan hasta la conquista Inca. 
La zona se caracteriza por un clima con una estación seca que va de mayo a octubre en la que abundan los días cálidos y soleados y otra lluviosa entre diciembre y marzo.






















Espero y disfruten las fotos :cheers2:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

el famoso Cumbemayo, buenas fotos!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que hermoso en persona ese lugar es mucho mas lindo. Buen thread!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Lindo!!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Y por qué está en el jirón???


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que mostro!! algunas piedras tienen un aire a las rocas de Isla de Pascua


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Siempre he visto este sitio en fotos y me ha parecido incre?ble. Los paisajes Cajamarquinos de hecho son de los mejores del Per?. Alg?n d?a tendr? que ir a este sitio.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bien bonitoooooo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está bonito el lugar, es algo así como Marcahuasi en Lima.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

No se porque aun no me doy una vuelta por ahi.. de lo que me estoy perdiendo.. !!!


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

Un lugar verdaderamente encantador. Es fascínate lo que puede hacer la naturaleza. Precioso de verdad como todo Perú


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si Casa, es un lugar sencillamente espectacular, con mucha energìa. Date una vuelta algùn dìa, seràs bienvenido.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Y por qué está en el jirón???


Corregido:dj:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que hermoso lugar, que pena que aun no lo conozco, pero espero sea pronto.


----------

